# مفهوم الصوم في المسيحية



## just4jesus (23 فبراير 2009)

يرتبط صوم المسيحيّين ارتباطاً وثيقاً بشخص يسوع المسيح وبعطيّة الروح القدس. فقد صام يسوع ليحضّر نفسه لرسالته، وأشار في تعاليمه إلى مفعولين هامّين للصوم وهما: الاستنارة والتقديس.

*يسوع والصوم*​ 
عاش يسوع في صيامه خبرة العبرانيّين في صحراء سيناء. فكما أنّهم قضوا أربعين سنة في الصحراء، قضى هو أربعين يوماً فيها. وكما تعرّضوا لتجارب ومِحَن شديدة، تعرّض هو لتجارب إبليس. لكنّ الفارق بين خبرته في الصحراء وخبرة العبرانيّين فيها هو أنّهم سقطوا في التجارب بينما هو انتصر عليها. وبذلك، يظهر يسوع وكأنّه شعب الله الجديد، ويمثّل بشخصه انتصار البقيّة الباقية من الأبرار على الشيطان والشرّ بمختلف أشكاله.

في الموعظة على الجبل، ربط يسوع الصوم والصلاة والصدقة بخيطٍ واحدٍ، وهو الخفية. على المسيحيّ أن يقوم بهذه الأفعال خفيةً. فإذا صام، فليغسل وجهه ويدهن شعره ويبتسم، كي لا يعرف الناس أنّه صائم. وإذا صلّى، فليدخل حجرته، ويغلق بابه، ويصلّي لله بعيداً عن عيون الناس. وإذا أعطى إحساناً، لا يطبّل ولا يزمّر ولا يُعلَن إحسانه في الصحف أو يُخلّده بنقش حجريّ، بل على يده اليسرى ألاّ تعرف ما فعلته يده اليمنى. بهذه الطريقة، حوّل يسوع الصوم إلى عملٍ شخصيٍّ حميميّ يقوم به الإنسان أمام نظر الله وبعيداً عن عيون الناس. فيسوع لم ينتقد إظهار المؤمن صيامه للناس بسبب السحنة الحزينة الّتي تظهر على وجهه، بل لأنّ هذا الإظهار يسعى إلى لفت أنظار الناس، فيجعلهم حكّاماً يثنون على أفعاله، بينما الحكم الوحيد الّذي يحقّ له الثناء على فعل أو إدانته هو الله.

*الكنيسة والصوم​* 
يخبرنا كتاب أعمال الرسل أنّ التلاميذ كانوا يضمّون الصوم إلى الصلاة قبل اتّخاذ أيّ قرار هام. ففي أثناء الخدمة والصوم، فرز الروح القدس برنابا وشاول لرسالةٍ خاصّة (أعمال 13/2-2). وتعتبر تعاليم القدّيس بولس في شأن الصوم والانقطاع عن الطعام امتداداً لتعاليم الإنجيل. فمع أنّه رفض في رسائله الموانع الغذائيّة الّتي كان اليهود يفرضونها كأكل لحم الخنـزير أو الذبائح الّتي لم تُذبح بحسب الشريعة (رومة 14/14-25، 1كورنثس 10/25-31، لا يمكننا الاستنتاج من هذا الرفض أنّ القدّيس بولس يعادي الصوم، فقد مارسه بنفسه (2كورنثس 6/5، 11/27).

كان المسيحيّون في أيّام الرسل يصومون على الطريقة اليهوديّة، أي من الفجر وحتّى الغروب. وبدأت الكنيسة تبدّل طريقة صومها بعد الرسل تدريجيّاً، من ناحية الشكل أوّلاً ثمّ من ناحية المضمون. ففي كتاب الديداخي، وهو أوّل كتابٍ للتعليم المسيحيّ، وصيّة للمسيحيّين تقول: "صلّوا لأعدائكم وصوموا لأجل مضطهديكم". وفي العماد، يوصي الكتاب نفسه بالصيام ويقول: "قبل العماد، يصوم المعمِّد والمعتمِد وكلّ مَن يقوى على ذلك من الجماعة. وليؤمَر المقبل على العماد بأن يصوم يوماً أو يومين قبل معموديّته". فالصوم في هذا المنظار علامة على التوبة من أجل الاهتداء إلى روح الإنجيل. ويطلب الديداخي استبدال يوميّ الاثنين والخميس، وهما يوما صيامٍ للفرّيسيّين الأتقياء (لوقا 18/12) بيوميّ الأربعاء والجمعة. الأربعاء لأنّه اليوم الّذي اتّفق فيه يهوذا الإسخريوطيّ مع اليهود ليسلمهم المسيح، والجمعة لأنّه يوم آلام وصلب المسيح.

وعلى الرغم ممّا ورد في كتاب الديداخي، لم يكن في الكنيسة صوم قانونيّ، أي فترة صومٍ مفروضة على جميع المؤمنين. كان الصوم الإجباريّ نادراً ومؤقّتاً، وكان الأساقفة يفرضونه على أفرادٍ أو جماعاتٍ من أجل التوبة، أو من أجل درء خطرٍ أو تفادي كارثة. وعلى الرغم من الحريّة في ممارسة الصوم، وربّما بسببها، كان المسيحيّون يصومون بجديّة، وكانوا يرون في صيامهم وسيلةً طبيعيّة لعيش الزهد الإنجيليّ.

في القرن الثالث الميلاديّ، قرّرت الكنيسة إنشاء صومٍ قانونيّ. أي صوماً يمارَس سنويّاً في تاريخٍ محدّد. وتمّ اختيار موعد الصوم في الأسبوع العظيم. كانت رتب الآلام تتضمّن صوماً صارماً وطويلاً، ويشمل عموماً يوميّ الجمعة العظيمة والسبت: من منتصف ليل الخميس وحتّى بعد منتصف ليل السبت، لا يتناول المسيحيّون سوى الماء. وبعد ذلك، تقام سهرة صلاة وترانيم، وتُقرأ فيها النصوص المقدّسة حتّى الساعة الأولى من الفجر. حينها، يُحتفَل بالقدّاس الفصحي، وتنتهي به فترة الصوم.

ارتبط الصوم المسيحيّ في تلك الفترة بسرّ المسيح وعمله الخلاصيّ. فعيد الفصح هو نهاية مطاف العمل الخلاصيّ. إنّه عبور المسيح من الموت إلى الحياة، ونهاية صراعاته مع الألم وانتصاره بالقيامة. ولمّا كانت الكنيسة في ذلك الحين مضطهدة ومتألّمة، لم تشعر بالحاجة إلى الصوم لتشعر بالألم فهو حاضر في حياتها اليوميّة. لذلك اعتبرت الصوم فترة تحضير لاستقبال الفرح الروحيّ في الزمن الفصحيّ. كانت الكنيسة المضطهَدة تشعر بحضور المسيح الدائم في حياتها. ومنه تستمدّ قوّتها للصمود. ففي يوم الجمعة العظيمة، تشعر بأنّه رُفِعَ عنها (متّى 9/15)، فتصوم استعداداً لظهوره منتصراً.

وضمن السياق نفسه، فرضت الكنيسة صوماً قبل التناول. لم تكن غايتها من فرض الصوم قبل التناول احترام القربان المقدّس ولا القيام بتضحية لاستحقاق تناول الأسرار، بل جعل المؤمن في حالة تركيزٍ روحيّ على ما سيأتي. الجوع الجسديّ يعبّر عن الجوع الروحيّ واشتهاء إطفائه. فبالصوم الإفخارستيّ يشتاق كلّ كيان الشخص إلى الفرح الآتي.

في القرن الرابع الميلاديّ أصبحت ممارسة الصوم الأربعينيّ شائعة، فجعلته الكنيسة صوماً قانونيّاً وإجباريّاً. يقول القدّيس لاون الكبير: "إنّ شعب الله ينال أعظم قواه حين تلتقي قلوب المؤمنين في وحدة الطاعة المقدّسة، وحين، في معسكر المجاهدين المسيحيّين في كلّ مكان، نتمرّن على المعركة بالطريقة نفسها، تكون الأفعال متشابهة في كلّ مكان ... إنّ تدمير الخطايا يكون تامّاً حين تكون الكنيسة واحدة في صلاتها، وواحدة في اعترافها بإيمانها."

منذ ذلك الحين، تحوّل مفهوم الصوم من الانتظار الروحيّ إلى الزهد. فلم يعد الصائم يصوم منتظراً حدثاً روحيّاً جليلاً، بل يصوم ليقوّي إرادته ويسيطر على أهوائه. لذلك درجت العادة على متابعة الصوم يوم الأحد بالامتناع عن تناول بعض الأطعمة. وفي أيّام الأسبوع، تناول وجبةٍ واحدة فقط يوميّاً بعد صلاة الغروب، وأكل طعام زاهدٍ قوامه الخبز والماء، وقد تضاف إليه بعض الخضار والفواكه. ويبدو أنّ رتبة البروجيزمينا (الأقداس السابق تقديسها) في الطقس البيزنطيّ ترتبط بهذا النوع من الصوم. كان الاحتفال بالقدّاس يتمّ يوم الأحد فقط. فيُحتفَظ بالقربان المقدّس، ويتناوله الصائمون في صلاة تشبه القدّاس، وذلك في اليوم الّذي سيتناولون به الطعام، وكان الرهبان يتناولون ثلاث وجبات في الأسبوع وقُبَيلَ الوجبة بقليل، أي عند المساء، يُحتفَلُ بالقدّاس، ويتناولون القربان المقدّس ويأكلون الطعام.

وشيئاً فشيئاً، بدأ الصوم ينفصل عن الفصح، ويرتبط بصوم يسوع في البرّيّة وصراعه الروحيّ. ورأى آباء الكنيسة في صوم يسوع وصراعه صورة معكوسة لمأساة الفردوس، وإصلاحاً لخطيئة آدم. ففي الفردوس، أوقف آدم صيامه. والمسيح، آدم الجديد، بدأ حياته العلنيّة بالصيام. آدم جُرِّبَ وسقط في التجربة، والمسيح جُرِّبَ وانتصر على التجارب. كانت نتيجة سقطة آدم في التجربة طرده من الجنّة والموت. وكانت ثمرة انتصار المسيح الغلبة على الموت وإعادتنا إلى الجنّة. وبدأ الصوم يصطبغ بصبغة الألم. فبدل أن يكون انتظاراً بشوق للأفراح الفصحيّة، أصبح صعوداً إلى أورشليم مع المسيح الذاهب إلى آلامه.

*ضرورة الصوم الجسديّ​* 
تأثّرت روحانيّة الصوم المسيحيّ تأثّراً بالغاً بحياة النسّاك والحبساء. فروحانيّة هؤلاء تعتمد على الصوم اعتماداً شديداً. وهم يمارسونه بطريقةٍ شبه يوميّة تقريباً. ولمّا كان هؤلاء هم المرجعيّة الدينيّة الهامّة في المسيحيّة، ومنهم يُنتقى الأساقفة ورؤساء الكنائس، انتقلت عادة الأصوام المتكرّرة إلى حياة المسيحيّ الاعتياديّ، واصطبغة بصبغة الحزن والزهد والتقشّف.

لكنّ المؤمنين احتالوا على الصوم، وبدأوا ينعمون بالمآكل والمشارب اللذيذة الّتي تحترم في بنيتها الممنوع الغذائيّ الّذي تفرضه الكنيسة في الصوم، ممّا أدّى، في الآونة الأخيرة، ببعض المعلّمين إلى رفض صوم الطعام، أو الصوم الغذائيّ، والدعوة إلى تكثيف الحياة الروحيّة والإكثار من أفعال الرحمة في فترة الصوم. بذلك، ألغى هؤلاء عنصراً هامّاً من الثلاثيّة الّتي يقوم عليها الصوم، ألا وهي الصوم والصلاة والصدقة. فدعوا إلى الصلاة والصدقة على حساب الصوم.

لم ينتبه هؤلاء المعلّمين إلى الوحدة البنيويّة في الإنسان. فهو مركّب من نفسٍ وجسد. وللجسد تأثير بالغ على النفس. فصوم الطعام وسيلة هامّة، إن لم تكن وسيلة رئيسة، لارتقاء النفس وتنقيتها، كي تتابع مسيرتها نحو الاتّحاد بالله. ومحاربة الطريقة الفرّيسيّة الّتي يصوم بها بعض الناس لا تتمّ بإلغاء صوم الطعام بل بتحريره من قيود الممنوع والمسموح، وفتح أفقه على حرّيّة اختيار الإنسان، تماماً كما كان آباء البرّيّة يفعلون. ففي سير حياتهم، نجد أنّهم مارسوا التمييز في مسائل فرض الأصوام، لهذا كانوا صارمين ولذاك متساهلين، كلّ بحسب بنيته الجسديّة والمرحلة الّتي وصل إليها في تقدّمه الروحيّ، لكنّهم لم يلغوه قط. وكان أساس تمييزهم هو الحصول من الصوم على أعظم فائدةٍ روحيّة. وتروي السيَر أيضاً قصص كثيرين بالغوا في أصوامهم فحصلوا على نتائج معاكسة لما كانوا يرجونه.

خلاصة القول، إنّ الامتناع برضى عمّا هو مريح ولذيذ شهادة على تمييز روحيّ ناضج. فنحن لا نحتقر ملذّات الحياة ونزهد بها إن لم نتذوّق طيبة الله وحلاوة العيش في ملء حضوره. وكما أنّ خلوّ النفس من المشاغل ضروريّ كي ترتقي هذه النفس في الروحانيّة نحو خالقها، كذلك على الجسد أن يرتقي ويسمو على الأرضيّات. فالجسد عنصر مقدّس، ووسيلة لتسبيح الله وتمجيده، والصيام يساعده على أن يبقى وسيلةً لا غاية.


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا على الموضوع والمعلومات

ربنات يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل والدسم دا *
*تسلم ايدك علي النقله الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## shadehnageb (15 مايو 2009)

;كل سنة وانتم طيبين بماسنةعيد الصيعود


----------

